# How do you "finish" off your ducks?



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I have an Ancona drake that was born August 2014. I didn't know Anconas were water ducks until researching after I was having a problem and it was fouling my goat water.








My Muscovy ducks leave my goat water alone as long as I keep their kids pool filled up. He was an add on for a $1 because she had too many drakes and not enough hens. He is nice enough, but he was bullying my Muscovy hen and pulling out her neck feathers and challenging my Muscovy drake. So I put him in my doe goat pen away from the other ducks.

I have had him for 2 months and have had enough of having to refresh my goat water daily so I have him separated him and am, on the advice of my DH, giving him his own "pool"(extra large dog dish of water) and all the oats he can eat. He's sitting in my dog kennel alone right next to the goat fence as I don't trust him with my other ducks or my goat's water. DH said they used to "finish" off their livestock with oats, wheat or corn. I have a whole bag of oats on hand so that's what I'm using. I didn't think scratch would be that great of an idea(am I wrong?).

How long do I do this and is it bad to use oats? DH said they did it for a week or two but I don't want the little guy to be too lonely by himself. There isn't a lot of room in that kennel either. I free range my other ducks during the day down to my pond and back, but I can't do that with him because he's attacking the hens. I know I could let him out for an hour or two with the others not being out, but I'll be honest, he's a pain in the ass to catch and put back in. My other ducks are SO much easier. Lesson learned, don't take the cheap ass duck because it's likely to be a pain in the ass.


----------

